# Le bon moment pour acheter ?



## attila_mordoron (22 Juin 2011)

Salut,

Je m'intéresse de plus en plus à l'Apple TV notamment pour streamer du contenu sur ma télé depuis mes iDevices et également pour xbmc.

Maintenant, je voudrais pas en acheter une aujourd'hui alors qu'une mise à jour est dans les tiroirs. La V2 a un peu plus d'un an il me semble.

Même si je sais bien qu'on est pas dans la tête des dirigeants d'Apple, je voudrais votre avis, y a-t-il des rumeurs sur une mise à jour matériel ? Je ne trouve rien à ce sujet.

Merci.


----------



## Krash68 (22 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je m'étais posé la même question la semaine dernière. Finalement je l'ai acheté en fin de semaine, et j'en suis bien satisfait. Mise à jour ou non, l'apple tv que j'ai acheté, fait exactement ce dont j'ai besoin c'est à dire lire mes divx se trouvant sur ma time capsule à l'aide d'xmbc.
Donc à moins qu'ils nous sortent une super apple tv avec plein de nouveautés, je n'ai aucun regrets.

A toi de voir ensuite


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Juin 2011)

Je ne pense pas qu'un nouveau modèle soit en prévision prochainement. 
Par ailleurs iOS5 va donner plus d'aisance avec le sans fil...
Donc: Tu peux te lancer à l'achat (qui n'est pas non plus un gros investissement)


----------



## attila_mordoron (30 Juin 2011)

Pour info, j'ai craqué il y a une semaine.
Après l'étape la plus dure, à savoir trouver un cable micro usb, elle est installée avec xbmc pour compléter ses fonctionnalités.

J'en suis bien content.


----------



## filou.nation (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
je souhaite acheter un apple device pour diffuser essentiellement de la musique de mon macbook ou iphone; vu le faible écart de prix j'hésite pas mal entre l'Airport Express et l'Apple TV, que me conseillez vous ?
Pour l'Apple TV, est-ce que le son passe forcément par la Télé ? Doit-on forcément avoir la télé allumée pour streamer de la musique sur l'ATV ?
Merci


----------



## Krash68 (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Si tu as un home cinéma ou tout autre appareil avec une prise optique tu peux le relier directement à l'apple tv donc pas besoin d'avoir la télé allumée.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juillet 2011)

Krash68 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si tu as un home cinéma ou tout autre appareil avec une prise optique tu peux le relier directement à l'apple tv donc pas besoin d'avoir la télé allumée.



Tiens, ça m'intéresse de voir comment (TV éteinte) il va gérer les choix et comment se déplacera t il dans les menus. ?


----------



## Krash68 (1 Juillet 2011)

En ce qui me concerne c'est merci à la fonction airplay de mon iphone ou de mon macbook pro. C'est d'ailleurs pour cette utilisation que la question a été posée. Faudrait peut être lire avant non ?


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juillet 2011)

Krash68 a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne c'est merci à la fonction airplay de mon iphone ou de mon macbook pro. C'est d'ailleurs pour cette utilisation que la question a été posée. Faudrait peut être lire avant non ?



Oups :rose:... J'avais la tête ailleurs !
Mille excuses !


----------

